
Russian researchers expose U.S. spying program (2015) - kome
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyberspying/russian-researchers-expose-breakthrough-u-s-spying-program-idUSKBN0LK1QV20150216
======
Lendal
> Snowden’s revelations have hurt the United States’ relations with some
> allies and slowed the sales of U.S. technology products abroad.

So it wasn't the spying that hurt the relations, it was Snowden. Okay. I'll
stop reading now. This news source just discredited itself.

~~~
jasonmaydie
All countries spy. In fact it is imperative that they do

~~~
mmjaa
Wake me up when Austrian malware causes a total collapse of key infrastructure
projects in a developing nation that didn't deserve it...

~~~
slamdance
the word "deserve" is very subjective... who gets to decide who is
"deserving"?

~~~
mmjaa
Hopefully, the democratic public.

Realistically though, authoritarian power brokers.

~~~
slamdance
I apologize for the rabbit hole. But I must ask: the "democratic public" of
North Korea? or just "mob rule" in general? the "authoritarian power brokers"
of the US? or Russia (i.e. Ukraine, Odessa, etc...)?, China (i.e. India,
Tibet, Myanmar vs. Rohingyas, etc...)?

The line has to be drawn _somewhere_. The UN has proven to be quite useless.

Edit - Link Added: [http://www.independent.ie/world-news/china-endorses-
myanmars...](http://www.independent.ie/world-news/china-endorses-myanmars-
crackdown-on-rohingya-insurgents-as-un-labels-it-
ethniccleansing-36130777.html)

~~~
mmjaa
True power is assumed, never granted.

------
throwaway5752
It's amazing to me that Russian espionage has been able to turn Western media
against itself. Russia, China and every other advanced nation do the same
things to the limits of their capability. Russia, in particular, killed a
bunch of journalists over domestic intelligence operations, though. But people
just eat up the stories about the US uncritically.

~~~
mmjaa
I think the fact that the US is engaged in open warfare around the world has a
lot to do with it. Russia has its problems - but it hasn't deployed $Trillions
of military assets around the world in order to project power, like the USA
has.

That has definitely got to count for something.

~~~
jasonmaydie
The same power that has kept the world peace for the last 50 years? How is
that a bad thing?

~~~
zimpenfish
> world peace for the last 50 years

I think you might have a different definition of "peace" than many people
because we haven't had "world peace" for 50 years _at all_. Just look at how
many conflicts are currently ongoing in the world (and how many of those are
caused by US meddling...)

------
phkahler
So that's why they started a smear campaign against Kaspersky the other day...

~~~
vermontdevil
Article posted two years ago.

~~~
phkahler
Well yeah, that doesn't really line up then...

------
georgecmu
Should be marked [2015]

------
ramshanker
Conspiracy theorists on the way.

Hint: Snoden is in Russia.

